# Fish Tacos



## sattie (Sep 17, 2006)

I just got back from a week long trip to Port Aransas (Texas coast island).  I ate seafood till I was blue in the face!!!  I really don't think I could muster another shrimp, oyster, amberjack fillet, or crab cake for another month!!!  

Anyhow, while I was there, I tried something new, (at least new to me) - Fish Tacos!!!  What a tasty and satisfying treat!!!  The first place I had them at was this place called Pelican's Landing, it was grilled mahi mahi with slaw and a drizzle of some sort of sauce.  Absolutely wonderful!  Then the very next day, I saw them listed as the special for a place called Fins.  They were deep fried chunks of white fish and oh so good.  I like both respectively.

So now I am on this kick for fish tacos, I am gonna search the forum for recipes, and also see what other resturauts carry them..... in a month or so.  Nah, I think I could eat them now if they were in front of me!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 17, 2006)

They are not all that common in restaurants except near coasts, in my experience. There are a couple of chains that do them I LOVE them. Easy enough to do also.  You could even use frozen breaded fish if you just had to.
We have had them blackened (salmon at Chevy's). The cabbage is usually not slaw but just shredded cabbage. And then served with quacoamole.


----------



## sattie (Sep 17, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> The cabbage is usually not slaw but just shredded cabbage. And then served with quacoamole.


 
That was the case with my second go at em..... I love fresh crisp cabbage and it pairs well!  Also had a side of salsa  mmm..mmmm... good!

It seems that I have seen them on menus occasionally, but usually went right past them, now I will be searching for them where ever I go.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 17, 2006)

Fish tacos??? No thank you. When I think taco, fish is nowhere in the picture.


----------



## sattie (Sep 17, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Fish tacos??? No thank you. When I think taco, fish is nowhere in the picture.


 
I was the same way, but decided to step out a bit and was I ever impressed!!


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 17, 2006)

sattie said:
			
		

> I was the same way, but decided to step out a bit and was I ever impressed!!


 
Well then, if I run across them, I guess I'll have to try them.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Sep 17, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> They are not all that common in restaurants except near coasts, in my experience. There are a couple of chains that do them I LOVE them. Easy enough to do also. You could even use frozen breaded fish if you just had to.
> We have had them blackened (salmon at Chevy's). The cabbage is usually not slaw but just shredded cabbage. And then served with quacoamole.


 
_When I lived iin San Diego, the best fish tacos ever were served at a chain called Rubio's.  They are famous for their fish and lobster tacos.   Chevy's have the second best tacos and when I had them last I had the Mahi Mahi fish taco and it was awesome!!!  They change the fish every so often so you may not get the same kind of fish taco all the time.  If you haven't had one, give them a try.  I love making them at home too.  I use crispy fish sticks.   Try googling Rubio's Fish Tacos for a recipe.  _


----------



## Saltygreasybacon (Sep 17, 2006)

Fish taco's??
Are these like in a hard taco shell, can you describe them?


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 17, 2006)

Yes, please describe them and what type of sauce goes on them?  I've heard of them but never had any.

I read slaw or cabbage, guacamole was mentioned but what type of sauce was on the first one, Sattie.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Sep 17, 2006)

Saltygreasybacon said:
			
		

> Fish taco's??
> Are these like in a hard taco shell, can you describe them?


 
_Fish tacos can be made either with the hard taco shells or soft corn tortilla shells. Google Rubio's Fish Tacos for this great recipes. I have Rubio's recipe but it's at home in Las Vegas. I'll be flying home in a few days and if anyone wants this fantastic recipe I'll post it._


----------



## sattie (Sep 17, 2006)

The ones that I had, used a corn tortilla or two that appeared to be softened by dipping them in hot oil for a bit... kinda like you would in preparing enchiladas.  Then the fish was laid on the corn tortillas (be it grilled, deep fried, or what have you) topped with slaw or fresh grated cabbage, and some sort of sauce made with mayo and some sort of seasoning.  You can add some fresh pico or guacamole or salsa.  They seem to be quite versatile.  Very filling too!  I just rolled it up and ate it like a fajita.

HTH!


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 17, 2006)

I've never had them in a hard shell. I have had them in both corn and flour tortillas. And if you haven't tried them, don't knock them They are addictive. However, I did have fish tacos in a resto in Denver and they were made like fajitas with the peppers and onions. THAT is not fish taco.


----------



## abjcooking (Sep 17, 2006)

This is my favorite fish taco recipe.  It is from Tyler Florence.  I really love the chipolte sauce.  I use canola oil though, just because that's what I have on hand, and it comes out great.

Peanut oil, for frying 
2 cups panko bread crumbs* 
3 eggs 
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper 
2 pounds halibut, snapper, or other firm flesh white fish 
8 corn tortillas 
1/2 head napa cabbage, shredded 
Pink Chili Mayo, recipe follows 
Lime wedges, for garnish

*Available in the Asian section of your market. 



To fry the fish: Fill a large heavy bottomed pot about 1/3 full of peanut oil. Heat to 375 degrees F. While the oil is heating, put the breadcrumbs into a shallow dish. Break the eggs into another shallow dish, season with salt and pepper, and beat them with 2 tablespoons of water. Cut the fish into 1-inch wide strips. Dip them into the egg, then coat them well with the breadcrumbs. Set aside and let them rest for 10 minutes. Cook the fish a few pieces at a time until golden brown and cooked through, about 3 to 5 minutes. Drain on paper towels. 


To make the tacos: Heat a dry cast iron skillet over medium heat. Warm a corn tortilla in the pan until it softens, about 30 seconds. Place a fish strip on it, top with some of the shredded cabbage, and a big dollop of Pink Chili Mayo. Squeeze on some lime juice, roll up, and eat! 


Pink Chili Mayo: 
1 1/2 cups mayonnaise 
1 1/2 cups sour cream 
2 canned chipotle peppers in adobo sauce 
Juice 1/2 lime 
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper 


Put the mayonnaise, sour cream, peppers, and lime juice in a blender and process to a puree. Refrigerate the mayo for 1/2 hour to let the flavors to blend; taste and adjust seasoning with salt and pepper. 

Yield: 8 servings


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 17, 2006)

I've got to try these -sounds sooo good, love fish - never had the in a taco form -thanks for posting !  Yum !


----------



## sattie (Sep 17, 2006)

abj... that recipe sounds wonderful. I have been toying with trying to make my own. Thanks for sharing the recipe.

Barb... you will love them, if you are a fan of seafood, then these addictive creations will have you hooked!

Gretchen... I agree, don't sound like tacos, more like fish fajitas.


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 17, 2006)

Thank you ABJ!


----------



## cjs (Sep 18, 2006)

I love fish tacos - here's another version to try from an old friend - Amigeaux - they are spicy, they are so good!!!

Tacos de los Pescados de Cajun (Cajun Redfish Tacos)

1 pound redfish filets 
1/2 cup salsa
1/2 pound shredded Queso Fresco or Pepper Jack
Juice of 2 limes
1/4 cup Cajun seasoning
Tabasco sauce to taste
1/2 cup roasted garlic
12 flour tortillas
3/4 cup Crème fraiche or sour cream

Coat the redfish filets completely with Cajun seasoning then grill, basting with limejuice after each turn. Just before the fish is done heat each tortilla on the grill slightly then place under a damp towel to keep warm. Build the tacos by first spreading a teaspoon of roasted garlic on the tortilla then adding in order the redfish, Tabasco sauce, Queso Fresco, salsa, and finally Crème fraiche. Serve with either dirty rice or Spanish rice.


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 18, 2006)

Ouuu thats sounds tasty - thanks for the recipe !


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 18, 2006)

Jean, copied and pasted...Mr HB will have fish tacos very soon.


----------



## mish (Sep 18, 2006)

sattie said:
			
		

> I tried something new, (at least new to me) - Fish Tacos!!! What a tasty and satisfying treat!!! The first place I had them at was this place called Pelican's Landing, it was grilled mahi mahi with slaw and a drizzle of some sort of sauce. Absolutely wonderful! Then the very next day, I saw them listed as the special for a place called Fins. They were deep fried chunks of white fish and oh so good. I like both respectively.
> 
> So now I am on this kick for fish tacos, I am gonna search the forum for recipes, and also see what other resturauts carry them..... in a month or so. Nah, I think I could eat them now if they were in front of me!!!


 
Sattie, I love fish tacos. Tried one years ago at an outdoor beach restaurant/stand (in Malibu, Zuma Beach or beyond - near or on PCH). It was a deep fried white fish, probably similar to fish sticks. If you don't have a deep fryer, those Mrs. Paul's fishsticks were not altogether bad. It's a blast from the past when I had them with mac 'n cheese, lol; but in a pinch, you could use the fish sticks, add chopped tomatoes, slaw, tartar sauce or relish, & roll it up in a soft taco.

Re the fish sticks - an interesting recipe I saw was pasta shells stuffed with fish sticks (tomato sauce and mozzarella?) on the Gorton's site.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 18, 2006)

My first experience was several years ago in CA and I had yellow fin tuna with all the taco fixins' and soft tortillas ... so good with black beans, guacomole, salsa etc.  Have often have fish tacos (not always tuna...one can use talapia quite nicely grilled) now...so good!


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 18, 2006)

Now Iam hungry for something I have never tried ! lol  Thanks all for the recipes !...


----------



## mish (Sep 18, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> My first experience was several years ago in CA and I had yellow fin tuna with all the taco fixins' and soft tortillas ... so good with black beans, guacomole, salsa etc. Have often have fish tacos (not always tuna...one can use talapia quite nicely grilled) now...so good!


 
Robo, from your descrip, I could tell you were in CA, lol. Another suggestion, squirt some lime juice over the fish and have a pitcher of Sangria or margaritas.


----------



## sattie (Sep 18, 2006)

Barb L said:
			
		

> Ouuu thats sounds tasty - thanks for the recipe !


 
I second that!



			
				mish said:
			
		

> Sattie, I love fish tacos. Tried one years ago at an outdoor beach restaurant/stand (in Malibu, Zuma Beach or beyond - near or on PCH). It was a deep fried white fish, probably similar to fish sticks. If you don't have a deep fryer, those Mrs. Paul's fishsticks were not altogether bad. It's a blast from the past when I had them with mac 'n cheese, lol; but in a pinch, you could use the fish sticks, add chopped tomatoes, slaw, tartar sauce or relish, & roll it up in a soft taco.
> 
> Re the fish sticks - an interesting recipe I saw was pasta shells stuffed with fish sticks (tomato sauce and mozzarella?) on the Gorton's site.


 
I am so glad I tried them, they are still on my mind.  The fish sticks I am not sure about, I guess I need to try them if I am needing a quick fix.  

Now the pasta shells, that sounds really strange... but as a rule of thumb for myself.... don't knock it until you have tried it!!!


----------



## mugsy27 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Rubio's Fish Tacos*


http://www.recipeland.com/recipe/20014/#ingredients


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Sep 28, 2006)

I had these a few years ago in southern California.  I believe they first got trendy somewhere on the Baja Peninsula.  Now they have them in all the "trendy" restaurants around here.

My favorite version is from an ethnic fusion restaurant in a near-by town.  They use an Indian flatbread called Roti that kinda looks like a tortilla, but it is a bit thicker and soft.  A lot of places use it for Gyro's too.  Then they have hunks of Haddock with a light batter similar to Tempura, shredded cabbage, chipotle/lime sour cream, and a guacamole that is thinned a bit and pureed into a sauce.  Then it's topped with tomato concasse and diced red onion.

They are *definetly* addicting!  It's actually a recipe I have on my list to make at home.  I'm hoping to get to it by winter.  I've been trying to make the Roti bread for both these and my home-made gyros (I know it's not traditional, but Roti absorbs some of the sauces instead of leaking them out like Tortillas and Pitas).

If you haven't had the chance to try them, I highly recommend them as others here have!


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 28, 2006)

Is 'roti"  the same as nan?


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm sorry, you're absolutely right Gretchen.  I couldn't remember the name of the Indian Bread, so I just googled "Indian Bread" and came up with Roti by mistake.

The bread isn't Roti, It's Naan.  It's leavened, but it's still quite thin, maybe the thickness of two Pitas.  It's absolutely amazing with Gyros and Fish Tacos!


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Sep 28, 2006)

The flavors in that restaurant are a head-on blend of Mexican, Indian, and Middle-Eastern (wish I could say which countries, but I don't know enough about middle-eastern cuisine beyond the typical dishes found here like Hummos, Falafel, Pomagranate Juice, Tabouleh, etc).  It's amazing grub.


----------



## college_cook (Sep 28, 2006)

Fish tacos is an incredibly diverse dish.  Depending on the type of fish you're using, or the type of tortilla, you can come up with a myriad of combinations.

My favorite fish to use is swordfish, hands down.  It is a rather mild flavored fish, and works wells with nearly any type of salsa you can imagine.  For very spicy or strong flavored salsa though, I might prefer tuna or salmon.  Various fruit salsa/pico de gallos work very well too.

I know some folks who enjoy fish burritos as well, but I only like them if there are no beans included inside the burrito.  Beans and fish dont work for me.  Some of my favorite flavors to add are lime and cilantro though, I think they just complement the fish incredibly well.

I've never had any shellfish tacos other than shrimp, and I prefer to use those for shrimp fajitas rather than tacos.

Get yourself some mild mexican cheese as well, Chihuahua or Queso Anejo are good, and melt nicely on a tortilla, or you could try the more crumbly Queso Fresco.


----------



## sattie (Sep 29, 2006)

You guys got me craving them again and I have not had one since I have been back.  I got all the shared recipes, so I am looking forward to trying my own home made attempt.

I agree on the diversity of this tasty treat, Nicholas Mosher... I am drooling all over again reading your description of west coast fish tacos, and the Naan... oh yes!!!!  I believe it would be absolutely gratifying!!!  Yet another idea/variation to deposit in the gray matter!


----------

